# Guide to connecting to BT WiFi, FON and SFR-with-FON hotspots in France



## Addie (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi all, 

With so many posts on here about WiFi I wanted to contribute by writing an updated guide on our blog which covers the main points of interest about the free FON scheme. I know that some BT Broadband customers have struggled to get online when in Europe but included in the post is a verified fix which once completed can see your BT login credentials finally being accepted abroad.  

If you've heard of FON you'll probably know it's a large network of free co-operative WiFi hotspots across the UK and Europe. The network has grown to almost 13,000,000 hotspots now available to members, with Greece recently added in the form of telecoms provider OTE. If you're a BT Broadband customer you will already get access as part of your package, but if you're not you can still join for a one off charge of £34 by sharing a little of your home broadband using a FON Box. 

With a WiFi booster you greatly increase your chance of being able to locate and connect to a FON hotspot, hence why we continue to recommend FON. While experience varies, on the whole people have great reports for getting online in France through SFR. However this information is relevant to everyone regardless of what device you may own. 

The Definitive Guide to FON and BT WiFi

I hope this information is of use to fellow Wild Campers 

Adam


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 8, 2014)

Addie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With so many posts on here about WiFi I wanted to contribute by writing an updated guide on our blog which covers the main points of interest about the free FON scheme. I know that some BT Broadband customers have struggled to get online when in Europe but included in the post is a verified fix which once completed can see your BT login credentials finally being accepted abroad.
> 
> ...



A useful and informative post, but isn't it cheaper and far less hassle just to sit in McDo's or Flaunch etc with a cup of coffee............


----------



## Val54 (Apr 9, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> A useful and informative post, but isn't it cheaper and far less hassle just to sit in McDo's or Flaunch etc with a cup of coffee............



Both offer good opportunities but we have found that Adam's advice is certainly true in France last year where we could have had many more connection options had we been able to use the Fon network. I suppose it all depends on how often you need to be online. We are not BT customers at home so will be investing in a Fon box before we set off this year. Cheapest at the moment is on eBay at £29 including postage, unless Adam has any voucher codes.

Fonera Simpl 2405A Public WiFi 802.11n Router | eBay

Dave


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 9, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> A useful and informative post, but isn't it cheaper and far less hassle just to sit in McDo's or Flaunch etc with a cup of coffee............



or the pub:dance:


----------



## Beemer (Apr 9, 2014)

Val54 said:


> Both offer good opportunities but we have found that Adam's advice is certainly true in France last year where we could have had many more connection options had we been able to use the Fon network. I suppose it all depends on how often you need to be online. We are not BT customers at home so will be investing in a Fon box before we set off this year. Cheapest at the moment is on eBay at £29 including postage, unless Adam has any voucher codes.
> 
> Fonera Simpl 2405A Public WiFi 802.11n Router | eBay
> 
> Dave



This sounds like an ideal system for us, as we go to europe usually at least twice a year, and if it is a one off payment of £34 ish on the website, then worth the gamble.

I understand the system (I think) where you need to be registered to allow connection to other members fon boxes, so how does the ebay version work?


----------



## Brochloon (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for this - I have the i Boost system and find it invaluable when touring. Had issues with BT WiFi in Holland last year but will follow your instructions in France and hope we get "logged in"


----------



## Polly (Apr 9, 2014)

Hia

I purchased a booster from the motorhome show at Cheshire last year costing £150? Then I purchased a Fon for £34? 

And I feel I have not well defiantly not had my monies worth in Britian 

I have not been able to find hot spots
Well I have when at home gone round the corner in my car and picked up a Fon but I didn't need my booster.
When in the m/h  using the booster I have picked up other users but they are locked


----------



## Brochloon (Apr 9, 2014)

Polly said:


> Hia
> 
> I purchased a booster from the motorhome show at Cheshire last year costing £150? Then I purchased a Fon for £34?
> 
> ...



I had similar problems to begin with but turns out I wasn't logging in properly. Give Adam a call, he'll talk you through it & I'm sure you'll be ok. His number is on the info sheet he's posted, and on the instruction booklet that comes with the kit.


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 9, 2014)

A few years ago I tried to connect at the St Malo terminal which was provided by the local Chambers of Commerce. Log in required a mobile phone number in order to text password, as is at my local MacDs, but for some reason I never got a result. Lady on one of the ferry terminals said this was a frequent problem. Hopefully problem has been resolved as up the road at Oustreham terminal just a straight log in.


----------



## lebesset (Apr 9, 2014)

Polly said:


> Hia
> 
> I purchased a booster from the motorhome show at Cheshire last year costing £150? Then I purchased a Fon for £34?
> 
> ...



I don't understand this ...as a long term fonero [ something under 20,000 when they are up to 12 million or so ] I find the uk wall to wall with FON spots , mainly BTFON thanks to BT's market share !


----------



## Val54 (Apr 9, 2014)

Beemer said:


> This sounds like an ideal system for us, as we go to europe usually at least twice a year, and if it is a one off payment of £34 ish on the website, then worth the gamble.
> 
> I understand the system (I think) where you need to be registered to allow connection to other members fon boxes, so how does the ebay version work?



It's the same box that you would buy direct from Fon. The advantage of the latest version is that you can just use it to extend your existing home wireless network. So you don't need to change your existing router and settings, it will just set itself up as a hotspot. Once it is working and you have registered with Fon then you will have access to their network. I'll update you when mine is delivered later ths week.

Dave


----------



## Polly (Apr 9, 2014)

Hia

In built up areas yes but more remote in a field etc 

But will not give up with it

Yes I have spoken to Andy and I am set up right
I also have every step written/wrote down and also have had someone talk me through it and show me
But hey ho


----------



## Val54 (Apr 11, 2014)

Beemer said:


> This sounds like an ideal system for us, as we go to europe usually at least twice a year, and if it is a one off payment of £34 ish on the website, then worth the gamble.
> 
> I understand the system (I think) where you need to be registered to allow connection to other members fon boxes, so how does the ebay version work?



Update as promised, the "eBay" purchase arrived next day and worked straight out of the box. You simply login to the box from your computer to update its settings and as part of that process you register the box with Fon. The email address you select is then your password for logging into Fon hotspots. Fon send you an email to confirm the email address and once confirmed you are up and running. Exactly the same as buying the box from Fon.
Dave


----------



## barryd (Apr 11, 2014)

Polly.  I think you have been unlucky as the UK and France are now awash with BT Openzone and SFR Fon hotspots.   Sometimes in a field in the middle of nowhere of course your right, you may not get anything.  I cannot go anywhere without an internet connection for very long so I tend to use Addies Directional Antenna if possible first with the laptop or if there is nothing then hopefully I can rely on my iPhone for emails at least or simple browsing.  If abroad I use Opera Mini Browser on the iPhone with a Toggle Sim at 15p per MB.  Opera compresses the data by up to 90%.

I have found the antenna superb though and it means in France for example I can often get online from an Aire or wild spot without seeking out a McDonalds etc.  This is important for me as I might need to remote into a computer in the UK and work for a couple of hours so the McDonalds thing is not ideal.

One piece of Software I sometimes use for tuning in the antenna is INSSIDER which shows you the signal strength much more accurately than the Windows Wifi box.  It can be a bit fiddely but moving the antenna around the van and watching the signal improve can mean the difference between getting online or not.  

I think you can pretty much drive into any French or UK Town now though and lob the antenna out of the window and find a hotspot pretty quickly.


----------



## shaunr68 (Apr 11, 2014)

We aren't BT customers, I have been thinking of investing in a FON box to enable us to use the FON network on our travels.  However we will be away for a year and of course cancelling our broadband.  Can I just plug the box in to my parents' router (they are on Branson cable)?

Cheers
Shaun


----------



## Val54 (Apr 11, 2014)

shaunr68 said:


> We aren't BT customers, I have been thinking of investing in a FON box to enable us to use the FON network on our travels.  However we will be away for a year and of course cancelling our broadband.  Can I just plug the box in to my parents' router (they are on Branson cable)?
> 
> Cheers
> Shaun



You can use any home address for the Fon box all you will need to ensure is that the Virgin router has a spare ethernet connection and then set it up from there. The email address you use to register the box is then your password to the Fon network abroad. Of course if your parents live in a highly populated area, the public access to the Fon hotspot you have created might be popular and any Internet traffic might count against their usage if they are on a limited account.
Dave


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 17, 2014)

*Does It work for you in France?*

Has anyone had any success with using FON in France?

I have both BT, so fon is included AND a fonerera box and account. Last month I tried without luck logging onto *SFR FON spots*, I think I've done all reccommended by motorhomewifi but without luck.
I use a personal wifi hotspot device in the van with a beam antenna and connect fine to BTFON in UK. But last month in france no luck and I'm of there again soon and  would like it working.


----------



## El Veterano (Aug 17, 2014)

Just take a '3' dongle to France and log on as normal. Or even better and far less hassle, leave the the whole damn lot at home and go and make conversation with REAL people where ever you make your home for the night. That's what we did in Spain for 5 weeks earlier on in the summer and even though I conduct a lot of business in the UK and Australia over the internet, with some forward planning we didn't miss it one bit.


----------



## Val54 (Aug 18, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> Has anyone had any success with using FON in France?
> 
> I have both BT, so fon is included AND a fonerera box and account. Last month I tried without luck logging onto *SFR FON spots*, I think I've done all reccommended by motorhomewifi but without luck.
> I use a personal wifi hotspot device in the van with a beam antenna and connect fine to BTFON in UK. But last month in france no luck and I'm of there again soon and  would like it working.



We have a Fonera (but no BT) with the same van setup. It worked ok with Fon hotspots last year in France. We are back out there next week, I'll try the SFR issue and let you know if it works for us.
Dave


----------



## shortcircuit (Aug 18, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> Has anyone had any success with using FON in France?
> 
> I have both BT, so fon is included AND a fonerera box and account. Last month I tried without luck logging onto *SFR FON spots*, I think I've done all reccommended by motorhomewifi but without luck.
> I use a personal wifi hotspot device in the van with a beam antenna and connect fine to BTFON in UK. But last month in france no luck and I'm of there again soon and  would like it working.



I have managed with a similar set up as yourself and am passing through France next month so will relate my experience then.  How far do you get in your attempt to connect?


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 18, 2014)

shortcircuit said:


> ....snip.........  How far do you get in your attempt to connect?



That's testing my memory  , I believe the result, after entering user details and PW, was something like ' the system is unavailable , please try again later'  which i did and constantly got the same message. i was only SFR FON spots I tried, maybe others will work or are easier to connect to


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 18, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> Just take a '3' dongle to France and log on as normal. Or even better and far less hassle, leave the the whole damn lot at home and go and make conversation with REAL people where ever you make your home for the night. That's what we did in Spain for 5 weeks earlier on in the summer and even though I conduct a lot of business in the UK and Australia over the internet, with some forward planning we didn't miss it one bit.



Too late for a '3' dongle, need to be on line for 30 days before overseas included data is included, but have got Toggle which is great for voice/text.
I DO talk to the locals, it's a nice rest from the missus ,  and if you have got google translate app on board it's a doddle  :lol-049: with FON Wifi .:wave:

I need to keep in touch with my business emails and having wifi for your next destination search is really useful too.


----------



## El Veterano (Aug 18, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> having wifi for your next destination search is really useful too.


Nice one! And this last bit of your sentence is precisely why I contemplated all sorts of wizardry before we left. I had every POI known to man on my laptop, but in the end with sometimes dodgy connections in McD's and the like, it was just taking up too much time out of our hols. Fortunately I had the same POI's on my Garmin and that, in conjunction with 'All the Aires' books and a good map is how we got about with relative ease. Although I have to admit the 'Spain' version is pretty useless and for the majority of our time in Spain the over nights were coming from POI's from other sources like 'Do Your Dream'.


----------



## spigot (Aug 19, 2014)

Why bother?,...... you're in a different country.......so do something different for Christ's sake!

Same goes for the wretched telly,..... chuck it out the window!....... as El Veterano recommends, talk to some real people.

If you must use the internet........go to MuckDonald's........have a coffee, you don't have to eat the filth.


----------



## TJBi (Jul 1, 2019)

shortcircuit said:


> A few years ago I tried to connect at the St Malo terminal which was provided by the local Chambers of Commerce. Log in required a mobile phone number in order to text password, as is at my local MacDs, but for some reason I never got a result. Lady on one of the ferry terminals said this was a frequent problem. Hopefully problem has been resolved as up the road at Oustreham terminal just a straight log in.



The problem was (and may well still be) that the system only worked with French mobile numbers. When it failed with my UK mobile number (in national and international formats), I tried my French mobile number, which gave me access. I subsequently pointed out to Brittany Ferries that this was not much use to the vast majority of their customers (something like 85% IIRC) and suggested that they pursue it with the CCI, but as to whether they did so...


----------



## barryd (Jul 2, 2019)

spigot said:


> Why bother?,...... you're in a different country.......so do something different for Christ's sake!
> 
> Same goes for the wretched telly,..... chuck it out the window!....... as El Veterano recommends, talk to some real people.
> 
> If you must use the internet........go to MuckDonald's........have a coffee, you don't have to eat the filth.



Having the internet in the van I think is as important as a Sat Nav.  Its a fantastically useful tool.  On our first Euro trip in 2009 we never had the internet and despite a bit of planning before we left we ping pong balled around Europe in a totally disorganised fashion and missed all sorts of gems that we later kicked ourselves over.  I plan like mad before a trip but where the internet is useful is once you arrive at a destination you can start googling stuff that might be of interest in the local area, find aires or wild spots or even post on here or elsewhere for advice.  Also useful if you get into bother, need to find a MH dealer, scooter shop etc.  Apart from that I sometimes still work so if I can use the internet for that and make a few quid on the road.

Would be lost without it to be honest.  I agree about the telly though, absolute crap.  I Cant wait for the satellite to lose its signal


----------



## maingate (Jul 2, 2019)

barryd said:


> Having the internet in the van I think is as important as a Sat Nav.  Its a fantastically useful tool.  On our first Euro trip in 2009 we never had the internet and despite a bit of planning before we left we ping pong balled around Europe in a totally disorganised fashion and missed all sorts of gems that we later kicked ourselves over.  I plan like mad before a trip but where the internet is useful is once you arrive at a destination you can start googling stuff that might be of interest in the local area, find aires or wild spots or even post on here or elsewhere for advice.  Also useful if you get into bother, need to find a MH dealer, scooter shop etc.  Apart from that I sometimes still work so if I can use the internet for that and make a few quid on the road.
> 
> Would be lost without it to be honest.  I agree about the telly though, absolute crap.  I Cant wait for the satellite to lose its signal



A (so called) Mate gave me his FON login details in case of emergencies ... then he changed his password (or summat). :baby:

We now have a MIFI which usually does the business but something to fall back on is handy, especially with the long range wifi booster that I carry.


----------



## barryd (Jul 2, 2019)

maingate said:


> A (so called) Mate gave me his FON login details in case of emergencies ... then he changed his password (or summat). :baby:
> 
> We now have a MIFI which usually does the business but something to fall back on is handy, especially with the long range wifi booster that I carry.



Actually that "So called mate" didnt change the password, BT deleted the fecking account and now its one of my email addresses and the password I use for it is the same one for that email address so it would have to be changed again as Im not giving the fecker to you so you can read my dodgy incognito emails.  When I figure out how to change it I might lend it to you (£99.99)


----------



## colinm (Jul 2, 2019)

I've noticed in the UK there are less BT-FON routers to connect to nowadays, my nearest nabours both had BT-FON, but since getting FTTP they no longer have FON routers.


----------



## maingate (Jul 2, 2019)

barryd said:


> Actually that "So called mate" didnt change the password, BT deleted the fecking account and now its one of my email addresses and the password I use for it is the same one for that email address so it would have to be changed again as Im not giving the fecker to you so you can read my dodgy incognito emails.  When I figure out how to change it I might lend it to you (£99.99)



I have been reading your emails for ages. I will not reveal any details to anyone (especially Michelle) .... ahem, as long as you cross my palm with Silver. About 1 Ton of it.


----------



## witzend (Jul 3, 2019)

With the availability of cheap mobile broadband £22 a month unlimited data on contract from 3 I,ve had 4g all around France for the last 6 weeks is it worth buying expensive Iboost aerials and then trying to find a wifi signal ?
I,d just add that my contract includes a B311 router which has been working well of the vans 12v hab supply. 
Actually its so good I,ve cancelled my BT line at home


----------



## colinm (Jul 3, 2019)

witzend said:


> With the availability of cheap mobile broadband £22 a month unlimited data on contract from 3 I,ve had 4g all around France for the last 6 weeks is it worth buying expensive Iboost aerials and then trying to find a wifi signal ?




I've got a cheap aerial off eBay, I see there's a similar one on there now for £12.19, works very well, but am considering a contract with higher data.


----------



## alcam (Jul 3, 2019)

witzend said:


> With the availability of cheap mobile broadband £22 a month unlimited data on contract from 3 I,ve had 4g all around France for the last 6 weeks is it worth buying expensive Iboost aerials and then trying to find a wifi signal ?
> I,d just add that my contract includes a B311 router which has been working well of the vans 12v hab supply.
> Actually its so good I,ve cancelled my BT line at home



Are 3 now doing unlimited data abroad ? They weren't 6 weeks ago


----------



## barryd (Jul 4, 2019)

witzend said:


> With the availability of cheap mobile broadband £22 a month unlimited data on contract from 3 I,ve had 4g all around France for the last 6 weeks is it worth buying expensive Iboost aerials and then trying to find a wifi signal ?
> I,d just add that my contract includes a B311 router which has been working well of the vans 12v hab supply.
> Actually its so good I,ve cancelled my BT line at home



Its a fair point now but its still a bit of a grey area abroad.  Most have limits and more worryingly some have limits on how long you can use them abroad. Vodafone seem the most relaxed but they are renowned for changing the goal posts with very little if any notice.  Nice to have both IMO.  i will use the wifi antenna first and if I cant get logged on ill set up the phone as a hot spot but your right, its the way its all going.  Lets hope we get to keep the free EU roaming though.


----------



## witzend (Jul 4, 2019)

barryd said:


> Its a fair point now but  Lets hope we get to keep the free EU roaming though.


Most mobile companys have already stated that roaming won,t be affected


----------



## barryd (Jul 4, 2019)

witzend said:


> Most mobile companys have already stated that roaming won,t be affected



Have they?  I think only two have said that.  Some have said they "have no plans" to reintroduce charges but they have not ruled it out.  It may be out of their hands anyway as European providers will simply pass on the charges to the UK providers who in turn will pass them onto us Mobile firms refuse to rule out return of roaming charges after Brexit

None of it is certain but I cant see how it will continue especially if we crash out with no deal.  im keeping my iBoost!


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Jul 9, 2019)

barryd said:


> Have they?  I think only two have said that.  Some have said they "have no plans" to reintroduce charges but they have not ruled it out.  It may be out of their hands anyway as European providers will simply pass on the charges to the UK providers who in turn will pass them onto us Mobile firms refuse to rule out return of roaming charges after Brexit
> 
> None of it is certain but I cant see how it will continue especially if we crash out with no deal.  im keeping my iBoost!



Vodafone are in almost every European country and will therefore be best served to continue full EU roaming.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Jul 9, 2019)

witzend said:


> With the availability of cheap mobile broadband £22 a month unlimited data on contract from 3 I,ve had 4g all around France for the last 6 weeks is it worth buying expensive Iboost aerials and then trying to find a wifi signal ?
> I,d just add that my contract includes a B311 router which has been working well of the vans 12v hab supply.
> Actually its so good I,ve cancelled my BT line at home



I've used mine something like twice in 2 years. It's pointless messing around searching for crap wifi when you can just buy 4g these days.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 10, 2019)

*mite*



shortcircuit said:


> A few years ago I tried to connect at the St Malo terminal which was provided by the local Chambers of Commerce. Log in required a mobile phone number in order to text password, as is at my local MacDs, but for some reason I never got a result. Lady on one of the ferry terminals said this was a frequent problem. Hopefully problem has been resolved as up the road at Oustreham terminal just a straight log in.



mite be something under bonnet with two legs ok pj


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 10, 2019)

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> I've used mine something like twice in 2 years. It's pointless messing around searching for crap wifi when you can just buy 4g these days.



Yes, But I was in Wales last week with no mobile Data signal, out of frustration I got out the WiFi booster and beam aerial (not used for a year) and found BT Fon signals with good connection speed, this happened at 2 locations! 
Never had any luck with BT fon in France


----------



## TJBi (Jul 11, 2019)

yeoblade said:


> Yes, But I was in Wales last week with no mobile Data signal, out of frustration I got out the WiFi booster and beam aerial (not used for a year) and found BT Fon signals with good connection speed, this happened at 2 locations!
> Never had any luck with BT fon in France



Perhaps because BT is UK?
SFR Fon works fine in France - as long as you know how to get the login page.


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 11, 2019)

TJBi said:


> Perhaps because BT is UK?
> SFR Fon works fine in France - as long as you know how to get the login page.



I have a BT (FON) account and an old LA FONERA router with a FON account. I see the Fonera seems to have ended ? and is now a sharing service, which I can't connect to either!
Whats the Landing page to connect to SFR Fon?


----------



## TJBi (Jul 12, 2019)

yeoblade said:


> I have a BT (FON) account and an old LA FONERA router with a FON account. I see the Fonera seems to have ended ? and is now a sharing service, which I can't connect to either!
> Whats the Landing page to connect to SFR Fon?



I don't have a BT account, but do have a Fonera, which enables me to access the Fon network as required when travelling.
To bring up the SFR landing page, I just type an http:// [NOT one that defaults to https://] web address into my browser; I usually use CAMPINGCAR-INFOS


----------

